# 6 more rescued at once



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont know what the circumstances are, but we where contacted by a family
that lost both Mom and Dad and the dogs in the home needing rescue. 
Far different from the 9 just rescued. We got the 6 dogs in on Friday and they have been well cared for and are all loving dogs. 
These dogs are in So. California.
Most need dental's and some spays and neuters. 
They are in boarding now until foster homes can be set up. They are all fairly young and small dogs. The little black and white one is a Shitzu / Maltese cross.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I wish I was closer..
I think about this with my babies.. Hopefully provisions in our wills will help our babies..


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Aww I wish I was closer..
> I think about this with my babies.. Hopefully provisions in our wills will help our babies..


Oh Michelle, I also wish I was closer. And I worry about Polly all the time. I have no family member able to deal with a little Velcro dog so I have made some financial arrangements with rescue organizations for her in my will.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Your state laws may make it possible to set up a trust for the care of the dog. I think in my state, if provisions for a pet are in the will, instead of the trust, the provision is treated as "precatory"--a request, rather than something binding. But check with your lawyer!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless their hearts, they lost their Mommy and Daddy!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

mss said:


> Your state laws may make it possible to set up a trust for the care of the dog. I think in my state, if provisions for a pet are in the will, instead of the trust, the provision is treated as "precatory"--a request, rather than something binding. But check with your lawyer!


Thank you! I will check it out.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in Southern California and looking for a young dog. Are these still available and is there contact info. Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

They are still in rescue and at the vets since they all seem to have gotten kennel cough. If interested please go to our website and you can fill out Adoption app or contact Dawn Isley the So.Cal. coordinator.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chalex said:


> I'm in Southern California and looking for a young dog. Are these still available and is there contact info. Thanks!


Cathy - the website is https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/


----------

